# Photos of the Tiels



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to say Snickers tends to keep the camera pointed in his direction these days, he's such a little poser and he looks TOO cute in all his photos, cheeky little baby!!  I did snap some photos of the grown up tiels too!









Bailee only let me get one photo of him, he was busy riding around on my shoulder helping me spot photo opportunities.









Gracie wasn't feeling especially photogenic either!









Cookie was marginally more co-operative...









But i think she's a bit camera shy because of all her itchy pin feathers, the poor girl is growing in tons from where Bailee was plucking her.










And now for His Royal Cheekiness, baby Snickers!








Awesome! A crest to pull!









Geez, can't a man have a moment to rearrange his feathers?









Awwwww!!!









AWWWWWWW!!!









Oi! Watch who you're calling cute!!


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

how cute, they r so cute


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

nice pics bea is snickers doing his impression of dooby


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What fantastic photos Bea, I really love your photos and captions, I've said it before I know, but it brings the photos to "life". I'll tell Dooby he has an Australian tribute act!! LOL!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> Oi! Watch who you're calling cute!!


You just have to "AWWWWWWWWW" at this one especially.
Look at Snickers, he is so bloody cute. 
He'll have all the chickies after him when he's older. (or maybe sooner)

..Moving on (I can't stop looking at that photo above) 
You have the most adorable 'tiels, and all them look pretty photogenic, they have their days when they're snappy and don't want a camera in their face lol, I know how that is! ​


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Snickers is getting so big he is like a little man now  absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Solace. said:


> You just have to "AWWWWWWWWW" at this one especially.​


I like that photo too, it came out a little blurry though which i was sad about.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

What adorable pics!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all looking so good


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

They are all soooo cute.. And I notice from the pics that you are keeping the toy store in business... They look so happy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

grannybird said:


> And I notice from the pics that you are keeping the toy store in business...


 I do like to spoil my babies. I've taken to buying toy parts and making my own toys lately, it works out cheaper and i can make the toys in ways i know they'll be enjoyed rather than spending lots on a toy that might never be touched.


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

That is what I started doing myself.. Making toys. I know what they like to play with, I am also going to a bird show next month with some of my toys to see if I can make a buck or two selling them so I will have even MORE dollars to spend on my Frolicy feathered friends.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been away for a while and just checked in! I can't believe how big Snickers is! It seems like only yesterday we anxiously awaiting him to hatch! He is adorable still!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all looking so healthy and adorable!  Great photos once again!


----------

